# SynthePURE Protein Recipes!!!



## BigChef (Sep 22, 2010)

I will be posting tons of protein Shake recipes by using Synthetek protein Powder and also Pure Supplement Powders


Gentlemen.............Start your blenders

Ingredient List for this Recipe:

1 cup skimmed milk
1 tbsp fat free, sugar free vanilla pudding mix
1 tbsp honey
a little vanilla essence
1/4 tsp cinnamon
1-2 scoop Synthetek protein Powder
ice cubes
Further Information for this Homemade protein Shake:

This recipe uses a slightly different method for flavoring the shake. A tablespoon of vanilla flavored pudding mix is added. Of course, there are a number of different pudding mixes you can buy at your supermarket so why not try different flavors to create a multitude of protein shake recipes. You can try everything from chocolate to strawberry and so on. You can mix two different flavors together for a great 'cocktail' - try chocolate and banana!

The recipe also includes a couple of extra 'flavor enhancers' in the form of vanilla essence (or vanilla extract) and also cinnamon. You could also play around with these trying different flavoring like coconut essence or one I recommend is a mint flavoring. This really does give your shake a more unique flavor. Of course you can also change your flavor of whey protein supplements as well.

SHAKE TIP: You may need to add a little more liquids if you feel the shake is too thick.


----------



## BigChef (Sep 22, 2010)

500ml Water or Skim Milk
1/2 - 1 cup of oats
1 banana
1 tbsn honey
Approx 50-100 grams Synthepure (Synthetek protein Powder) - you may add more if you wish
200gms plain low fat yoghurt
1 tbspn physillium husks (optional)
2 tbspns peanut butter

Blend away!


----------



## BigChef (Sep 22, 2010)

300 mL skim milk
half a cup of frozen blueberries
2 teaspoons of honey
two bananas
Scoop of Synthepure protein Powder - add more if you wish!
5 g synthecreatine


Blend away!


----------



## BigChef (Sep 22, 2010)

Big Danny said:


> Just had an idea for another one, BigChef how would you go about incorporating an avacado into a shake. I mean what liquid would you use? I would assume water?
> 
> I have been wanting to try this for a while but didn't want to waste food lol



Hi Big Danny, I would definately use Low fat Milk/Soy Milk rather than water.
Here is the recipe:

Avocado Protein Shake
- 3/4 Avocado
- 1 Banana
- 1/2 Cup Vanilla Soy Milk or normal Soy Milk - I would definately go for Vanilla Soy Milk
- 1 Cup Ice
- 1/8 teaspoon Sweet 'n' Low
- 2 Scoops of SynthePURE (Synthetek Protein powder)
Optional:
- 2 teaspoons Honey (can be replaced with agave nectar or maple syrup)
- 1 teaspoon Vanilla Extract

In a blender, add all ingredients and blend, blend, blend until really well mixed.
Let me know what you think!


----------



## BigChef (Sep 22, 2010)

This shake gives you a good start to the day with high protein, good fats, good carbs giving potassium.

Ingredients:
1 cup of pure water
1 big scoop of Synthepure
3/4 cup of natural yoghurt
1 banana
1 tsp of flax-seed oil
2 tsp of honey
1/4-1/2 teaspoon Vanilla Essence


----------



## BigChef (Sep 22, 2010)

Here's my typical post training shake!

1 scoop Synthepure
1 frozen banana or 1/2 cup frozen blueberries
1 tsp green tea powder
1 handful of greens, such as baby spinach or kale etc

Wiz it all up in the blender and voila! a "Green muscle building machine" protein smoothie!
I know what you are thinking, spinach?? kale?? WTF lol!! The good thing about adding the greens is you dont even taste them! The fruit generally overrides the flavour, you get heaps of fiber since not juicing, of course heaps of vitamins, minerals and chlorophyll- and they also help to alkalize the body, helping with muscle recovery.


----------



## BigChef (Sep 22, 2010)

SynthePURE Protein Bread!!!! Unbelievable taste!!
Makes 1 loaf (21cm x 10cm loaf tin)

You can easily double the recipe and bake it in a 23cm x 11cm loaf tin or mould.



Ingredients
100 grams quinoa flour (you can substitute oat flour if you wish)
45 grams coconut flour
15 grams (2 tablespoons) psyllium husks
60 grams (2 scoops) Synthepure protein powder
2 teaspoons baking powder
1/2 teaspoon baking soda (bi-carbonate of soda)
1 teaspoon sea salt
285 grams (1 cup) liquid egg whites
125 grams fat-free plain yoghurt (or greek yoghurt) Best to use Chobani for better results as in low fat etc.

Instructions
Preheat the oven to 180℃.

Grease a loaf tin lightly with olive oil spray or line the tin with silicone paper, if not using a silicon mold.

Place the dry ingredients into a large mixing bowl. Whisk together the egg whites, and yoghurt. Add the liquid ingredients to the dry mixture and mix until you get a sticky batter.

Pour the batter into the prepared loaf tin. Even the top, if you’d like a square loaf.

Bake for about 30 – 35 minutes until golden and risen, and a skewer inserted in the centre comes out clean. Remove and cool on a wire rack before turning out.

This loaf keeps, wrapped in foil or a freezer bag, in the fridge for several days at least. You can also freeze it. If freezing, it’s easier to slice the loaf before freezing.


Macros is: protein - 118.6, Fats - 12.3, Saturated - 6.8, carbs - 114.4, sugar - 10.4....hope that helps!


----------



## BigChef (Sep 22, 2010)

SynthePURE Protein Cheesecake with Mango
Da-da-da-da Cheesecake-time!

Serves 6 (or 3 – 4 hungry dudes)

Ingredients
Cheesecake
300 grams low-fat ricotta
150 grams non-fat thick plain yoghurt
30 grams Synthetek protein
165 grams (125 ml) 100% pure maple syrup
20 grams freeze-dried mango, pulverised in a food processor
2 teaspoons pure vanilla bean paste or extract
1 egg yolk
4 egg whites

Base (optional)
35 grams almonds
25 grams cacao nibs

Instructions
Preheat the oven to 165℃/325℉. Line the base and sides of a 20cm (8 inch) springform tin with silicon baking paper. Make a foil collar for the base to seal the springform pan. Make sure the collar comes up the sides of the pan.

You will need a larger pan to place the springform pan into and some boiling water. We are baking the cheesecake in a bain marie.

In a large bowl, whisk together the ricotta, yoghurt, protein powder, maple syrup, pulverised mango, vanilla, and egg yolk. Beat until the mixture is smooth and creamy. Taste to see if it is sweet enough for you.

In a separate bowl, whisk the egg whites until stiff peaks (but not dry). Gently fold into the ricotta mixture until no streaks remain. Be gentle so you don’t deflate the air from the mixture.

If using the base, grind the almonds and cacao nibs together in a food processor or nut grinder until medium-fine. It’s OK if there are a few coarse pieces left, for texture.

Evenly scatter the base mixture on the base of the prepared pan. Pour the cheesecake mixture over the top and smooth the top.

Place the pan inside the larger pan and pour in the boiling water until it comes up about half-way up the sides of the springform pan. It’s important that the foil collar provides a good moisture seal.

Carefully place in the oven and bake for about 60 minutes until the top is golden and the cheesecake is set. It may crack a little but that is fine. Switch off the oven and leave the cheesecake in the oven, with the door slightly ajar, for a further 20 – 30 minutes. Remove the springform pan from the outer pan and place on a wire rack to cool completely at room temperature.

You can then gently remove the cheesecake from the pan and place in the refrigerator.

Serve the cheesecake with fruit, chocolate, anything you like that fits with your dietary requirements.


Note: You can make it without the crust too. Macros as below!


----------



## BigChef (Sep 22, 2010)

Chocolate Banana SynthePURE Protein Bread
If you cut this into about twelve thick slices, each slice will give you around 125kCals, 9.1g protein, 6.5g fat (0.7g sat), 7.5g carbohydrates (3.9g sugars), and 2.5g dietary fibre. Not too shabby! Remember that you are getting a nice dose of omega-3s from the walnuts, so it’s all good.

Energy to move, power to lift.

Makes 1 loaf (21cm x 10cm loaf tin)

Ingredients
100 grams walnuts or almonds, ground fine
250 grams very ripe banana (edible flesh only, about 3 bananas)
250 grams liquid egg whites (or 4 whole eggs)
45 grams oat flour or rolled oats (gluten-free, if required)
50 grams Synthepure protein Powder
40 grams raw cacao
1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract / bean paste or seeds scraped from 1 vanilla pod
1 1/2 teaspoons baking powder (gluten-free)
sweetener, to taste (optional)*

Instructions
Preheat the oven to 180℃.

Grease a loaf tin lightly with olive oil spray or line the tin with silicone paper, if not using a silicon mold.

Place all the ingredients into the bowl of a food processor and process until the batter is smooth.
If using whole nuts, grind these beforehand with the rolled oats, if using.

Pour the batter into the prepared loaf tin. Even the top, if you’d like a square loaf.

Bake for about 45 – 50 minutes until risen, and a skewer inserted in the centre comes out clean. Remove and cool on a wire rack before turning out.

This loaf keeps, wrapped in foil or a freezer bag, in the fridge for up to a week. You can also freeze it. If freezing, it’s easier to slice the loaf before freezing.


----------



## BigChef (Sep 22, 2010)

SynthePURE IceCream
Welcome to my MasterChef class, I have been experimenting making ice cream at home and wanted to indulge in delicious, creamy ice cream, no matter how “clean” you’re eating!

Here’s how and it's very easy to follow and to make -

Ingredients:

8 Egg Whites, whipped stiffly (whip your egg whites longer) that's the key to make this Ice Cream
4 scoops Synthepure
2 tbsp Sugar-Free Syrup (Maple, Strawberry, Blueberry, Chocolate, Vanilla, or any flavor would work)
Pinch of Cream of Tartare


Method

Whip the egg whites with a mixer until stiff. Continue whipping as you begin to add the Synthepure to the egg whites, one scoop at a time. Once the Synthepure's added, add the sugar free maple syrup.

Continue mixing until all is well combined (the mixture texture should be like thick cream). Pour into four ramekins and freeze.


Voila!


----------



## Big A (Jan 4, 2013)

I still dare you to beat the taste of this one:

50g+ SynthePURE
1 tablespoon Nutella
500ml water
blend


----------



## illuminated33 (Jan 4, 2013)

-500ml water or coconut/almond/cows/goats/whatever milk
-some ice
-1 or 2 scoops of protein powder (SynthePURE)
-1 banana or any fruit you like
-some 100% maple syrup or honey
-a few packs of stevia
-some bee pollen
-digestive enzymes
-acidophilus/bifidus
-some cinnamon
-some type of nut butter 
-psyllium or a fiber source if you wanted

blend and enjoy!


----------



## BigChef (Jun 2, 2013)

Hmm gotta look for some more


----------



## SURGE (Aug 8, 2013)

Going to have to give some of these a try! Thanks!


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Aug 13, 2013)

Thank you for the recipes big chef


----------



## chrisr116 (Aug 13, 2013)

This is a great thread.  I didn't see it till now.  Gonna try some of the recipes..


----------



## xman78 (Nov 1, 2017)

wow


----------

